# Powerline Problem



## Impi2k (14. Oktober 2006)

Ich befinde mich seit geraumer Zeit in einem Powerlinenetzwerk welches bis nach dem Urlaub auch wunderbar funktionierte.
Die Verbindung war fabelhalft und alles unkompliziert und schnell. Ich konnte sogar noch zu dem Sender (Keller) + Empfänger (1 Stock) noch einen zweiten Empfägner (1 Stock) von einem Drittanbieter einbinden.

Wärend des Urlaubs wurde der Strom abgestellt. Danach lief erstmal garnichts mehr. Ich habe dann ca. 3 - 4 Tage rumgedoktort bis sich endlich Sender + Empfänger (Typ A) gefunden - Empfänger (Typ B) nicht - haben.

Nach dem erfolgreichen Finden der beiden Komponenten war die Verbindung erst abgehackt und es gab einen Paketverlust (beim Ping) von 25%.

Das behob ich ebenfalls (wie kann ich mitlerweile nicht mehr sagen ). 
Ab sofort tritt ein Problem auf welches ich mir beim besten Willen nicht erklären kann!
Die Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit vom 1 Stock in den Keller bzw. zurück ist um ca. 20%-50% verringert worden.
Meine Werte sehen im Normal fall so aus (es gibt manchmal ca. 1 Stunde andauernde Ausnahmen bei denen die Werte im Normalbereich liegen!):

Download: 949 kbit/s - 1.500 kbit/s
Upload: 5 kbit/s - 16 kbit/s

Wie ihr seht ist vorallem der Upload ungenießbar! Ich muss bei jedem Projektupload in den Keller bzw. ins Erdgeschoss (dort ist die Verbindung perfekt) rennen und alles mit meinem Notebook ins Netz stellen.

Das ist natürlich kein Dauerzustand und deshalb seid ihr auch meine erste Anlaufstelle bzw. hoffe ich das ihr mir auch helfen könnt!

Ich weiss nicht mehr was ich machen soll.

Folgende Informationen habe ich noch:
- Geräte sind alle instand
- Verbindungsprobleme trehten nur im 1 Stock NICHT aber im Erdgeschoss oder Keller auf
- Ich habe im ersten Stock eine PC-Steckdosenleiste die ("Falsche Verkabelung") anzeigt selbst wenn ich keinerlei Strom von ihr abzapfe sondern sie nur in einer "Mainsteckdose" drinn habe
- Problem ist nicht 100% konstant sondern verschwinden manchmal am Abend oder am frühen Morgen

Meine Idee:
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es am Netzwerk im 1 Stock liegt und, dass ich dort auch ansetzen muss!
Vieleicht ist es ja möglich das Netzwerk durch Impulse wiederzubeleben.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

Impi


----------

